# DNA 200w mods



## Cruzz_33 (20/9/15)

What's up to anyone reading this I recently joined the forum mainly with the aim to post a review on Atomix vapes as they are great and then also to find out about these new DNA 200w boxes. 
With them hopefully releasing sometime soon I was looking for a retailer or guidance in the right direction as to where I could get my hands on one preferably the Lavabox DNA 200 or the Vaporshark.

Much appreciated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## andro (20/9/15)

For the shark speak to @KieranD


----------



## Cruzz_33 (20/9/15)

Thanks a mill Bro @andro

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (21/9/15)

Cruzz_33 said:


> What's up to anyone reading this I recently joined the forum mainly with the aim to post a review on Atomix vapes as they are great and then also to find out about these new DNA 200w boxes.
> With them hopefully releasing sometime soon I was looking for a retailer or guidance in the right direction as to where I could get my hands on one preferably the Lavabox DNA 200 or the Vaporshark.
> 
> Much appreciated.


YouTube is loaded w/reviews on various DNA 200 devices now, you should find one you are interested in.luck to ya'


----------



## Cruzz_33 (21/9/15)

kev mac said:


> YouTube is loaded w/reviews on various DNA 200 devices now, you should find one you are interested in.luck to ya'



Thanks man


----------

